# Looking for a LUSH dupe...



## ellajoan (Jan 12, 2013)

...specifically, the Whoosh scent.  Does anyone have any ideas?  Thanks.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 12, 2013)

Day Star does a lot of Lush dupes.  You also could try Save On Scents.


----------



## ellajoan (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks, JudyMoody.  I tried both of those but no dice.  Whoosh is listed as lemon, lime, grapefruit, rosemary and geranium.  Any other suggestions?


----------

